# ntpd keeps crashing [solved]

## Speen

Hi there,

I've got a little problem with my ntpd.

The latest stable version of net-misc/ntp (4.2.6_p3) keeps crashing. I've read around the forums, without success.

I've started ntpd in the debug mode and all went fine. I've forced my client to query the timeserver and the ntpd crashes. I can't find a good reason why the ntpd crashed.

Output of ntpd -d:

```

Tartessos ~ # ntpd -d

ntpd 4.2.6p3@1.2290-o Mon Jan  9 19:58:03 UTC 2012 (1)

 9 Jan 20:58:52 ntpd[22240]: proto: precision = 0.301 usec

event at 0 0.0.0.0 c01d 0d kern kernel time sync enabled

Finished Parsing!!

 9 Jan 20:58:52 ntpd[22240]: ntp_io: estimated max descriptors: 1024, initial socket boundary: 16

 9 Jan 20:58:52 ntpd[22240]: Listen and drop on 0 v4wildcard 0.0.0.0 UDP 123

 9 Jan 20:58:52 ntpd[22240]: Listen normally on 1 lo 127.0.0.1 UDP 123

restrict: op 1 addr 127.0.0.1 mask 255.255.255.255 mflags 00003000 flags 00000001

 9 Jan 20:58:52 ntpd[22240]: Listen normally on 2 eth0 192.168.0.5 UDP 123

restrict: op 1 addr 192.168.0.5 mask 255.255.255.255 mflags 00003000 flags 00000001

 9 Jan 20:58:52 ntpd[22240]: peers refreshed

restrict: op 1 addr 192.168.0.0 mask 255.255.255.0 mflags 00000000 flags 00000190

key_expire: at 0 associd 25110

peer_clear: at 0 next 1 associd 25110 refid INIT

event at 0 176.9.234.160 8011 81 mobilize assoc 25110

newpeer: 192.168.0.5->176.9.234.160 mode 3 vers 4 poll 6 10 flags 0x1 0x1 ttl 0 key 00000000

key_expire: at 0 associd 25111

peer_clear: at 0 next 2 associd 25111 refid INIT

event at 0 46.4.23.141 8011 81 mobilize assoc 25111

newpeer: 192.168.0.5->46.4.23.141 mode 3 vers 4 poll 6 10 flags 0x1 0x1 ttl 0 key 00000000

key_expire: at 0 associd 25112

peer_clear: at 0 next 3 associd 25112 refid INIT

event at 0 83.170.1.225 8011 81 mobilize assoc 25112

newpeer: 192.168.0.5->83.170.1.225 mode 3 vers 4 poll 6 10 flags 0x1 0x1 ttl 0 key 00000000

key_expire: at 0 associd 25113

peer_clear: at 0 next 4 associd 25113 refid INIT

event at 0 188.40.93.201 8011 81 mobilize assoc 25113

newpeer: 192.168.0.5->188.40.93.201 mode 3 vers 4 poll 6 10 flags 0x1 0x1 ttl 0 key 00000000

event at 0 0.0.0.0 c016 06 restart

event at 0 0.0.0.0 c012 02 freq_set kernel -38.087 PPM

transmit: at 1 192.168.0.5->176.9.234.160 mode 3 len 48

auth_agekeys: at 1 keys 1 expired 0

receive: at 1 192.168.0.5<-176.9.234.160 mode 4 len 48

event at 1 176.9.234.160 8024 84 reachable

clock_filter: n 1 off 1567.227962 del 0.049073 dsp 7.937501 jit 0.000000

transmit: at 2 192.168.0.5->46.4.23.141 mode 3 len 48

receive: at 2 192.168.0.5<-46.4.23.141 mode 4 len 48

event at 2 46.4.23.141 8024 84 reachable

clock_filter: n 1 off 1567.228304 del 0.049699 dsp 7.937501 jit 0.000000

transmit: at 3 192.168.0.5->83.170.1.225 mode 3 len 48

receive: at 3 192.168.0.5<-83.170.1.225 mode 4 len 48

event at 3 83.170.1.225 8024 84 reachable

clock_filter: n 1 off 1567.228508 del 0.052703 dsp 7.937501 jit 0.000000

transmit: at 4 192.168.0.5->188.40.93.201 mode 3 len 48

receive: at 4 192.168.0.5<-188.40.93.201 mode 4 len 48

event at 4 188.40.93.201 8024 84 reachable

clock_filter: n 1 off 1567.227391 del 0.049514 dsp 7.937501 jit 0.000000

transmit: at 66 192.168.0.5->46.4.23.141 mode 3 len 48

receive: at 66 192.168.0.5<-46.4.23.141 mode 4 len 48

clock_filter: n 2 off 1567.195542 del 0.112901 dsp 3.937743 jit 0.032762

transmit: at 67 192.168.0.5->176.9.234.160 mode 3 len 48

transmit: at 67 192.168.0.5->83.170.1.225 mode 3 len 48

receive: at 67 192.168.0.5<-176.9.234.160 mode 4 len 48

clock_filter: n 2 off 1567.204666 del 0.095401 dsp 3.937749 jit 0.023296

receive: at 67 192.168.0.5<-83.170.1.225 mode 4 len 48

clock_filter: n 2 off 1567.206232 del 0.099546 dsp 3.937742 jit 0.022276

transmit: at 68 192.168.0.5->188.40.93.201 mode 3 len 48

receive: at 68 192.168.0.5<-188.40.93.201 mode 4 len 48

clock_filter: n 2 off 1567.196128 del 0.112064 dsp 3.937742 jit 0.031262

transmit: at 131 192.168.0.5->46.4.23.141 mode 3 len 48

receive: at 131 192.168.0.5<-46.4.23.141 mode 4 len 48

clock_filter: n 3 off 1567.228148 del 0.049072 dsp 1.937988 jit 0.023056

transmit: at 132 192.168.0.5->188.40.93.201 mode 3 len 48

receive: at 132 192.168.0.5<-188.40.93.201 mode 4 len 48

clock_filter: n 3 off 1567.227405 del 0.049651 dsp 1.937982 jit 0.022116

transmit: at 134 192.168.0.5->176.9.234.160 mode 3 len 48

transmit: at 134 192.168.0.5->83.170.1.225 mode 3 len 48

receive: at 134 192.168.0.5<-176.9.234.160 mode 4 len 48

clock_filter: n 3 off 1567.228038 del 0.048948 dsp 1.938002 jit 0.016527

receive: at 134 192.168.0.5<-83.170.1.225 mode 4 len 48

clock_filter: n 3 off 1567.229128 del 0.053511 dsp 1.937999 jit 0.016196

receive: at 193 192.168.0.5<-192.168.0.16 mode 3 len 48

transmit: at 193 192.168.0.5->192.168.0.16 mode 4 len 48

receive: at 195 192.168.0.5<-192.168.0.16 mode 3 len 48

transmit: at 195 192.168.0.5->192.168.0.16 mode 4 len 48

receive: at 197 192.168.0.5<-192.168.0.16 mode 3 len 48

transmit: at 197 192.168.0.5->192.168.0.16 mode 4 len 48

transmit: at 198 192.168.0.5->46.4.23.141 mode 3 len 48

transmit: at 198 192.168.0.5->83.170.1.225 mode 3 len 48

receive: at 198 192.168.0.5<-46.4.23.141 mode 4 len 48

clock_filter: n 4 off 1567.228086 del 0.049050 dsp 0.938185 jit 0.018790

select: combine offset 1567.228086357 jitter 0.018789734

event at 198 46.4.23.141 963a 8a sys_peer

clock_update: at 198 sample 198 associd 25111

event at 198 0.0.0.0 c617 07 panic_stop +1567 s; set clock manually within 1000 s.

```

I can see the panic_stop, but can't see the reason.

emerge --info:

```

Tartessos ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.41 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/server, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.0.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.6-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_5200+-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 09 Jan 2012 19:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.4.6, 2.5.4-r3, 2.6.6-r2, 2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.1.2, 4.3.4, 4.4.5, 4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm iconv ldap mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre readline samba session snmp sse sse2 ssl sysfs truetype unicode xml zlib" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Any ideas ?

Kind regards

AlexLast edited by Speen on Wed Jan 11, 2012 9:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## user

Hi Speen

```
event at 198 0.0.0.0 c617 07 panic_stop +1567 s; set clock manually within 1000 s. 
```

Your starting time offset is 1567s, more than the 1000s panic threshhold.

 *Quote:*   

>       -g, --panicgate
> 
>               Allow the first adjustment to be Big.  This option may appear an
> 
>               unlimited number of times.
> ...

 

Do an initial clock set. Stop your ntpd and sync your time manually:

```
# sntp -s pool.ntp.org
```

Optional, update your hardware/bios clock, if you not want to wait until shutdown.

```
# hwclock --systohc
```

----------

## Speen

 *user wrote:*   

> Hi Speen
> 
> ```
> event at 198 0.0.0.0 c617 07 panic_stop +1567 s; set clock manually within 1000 s. 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi,

seems to work for now. I've restarted my server to see what happens. I'll give you an update this afternoon.

Thank you so far.

Alex

----------

## Speen

 *Speen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> seems to work for now. I've restarted my server to see what happens. I'll give you an update this afternoon.
> ...

 

works fine :-)

----------

